# 뒤지다, 설레발치다



## Flooooooooor

Hi all, 

I was re-reading some texts in a 단톡방 with me and several friends and realized there was a portion I didn't quite get. My friends will be anonymous in this story.

This conversation happened at around 1 in the morning. I planned to meet at around 11 PM the next night with three friends to work on a big project, and then leave the next morning once the Seoul subways opened. Friend 1 invited me to grab drinks with him when we were together. To this, Friend 2 commented: 

Friend 2 >> 다음날 나랑 [Friend 3]이 뒤져 그러다
Friend 2 >> 안됨

Friend 1, who had invited me to drinks, jokingly replied:

Friend 1 >> 너네 안불렀어 설레발 치지마
Friend 1 >> 장난이야 
Friend 1 >> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
Friend 1 >> 그럼 형 저랑 단둘이 (I'm the oldest of us four)

I wish I had noticed this part of the conversation when it first happened, since now I don't remember whether my friend was suggesting that we get drinks _before _or _after_ the all-night project, but I'm hoping it's clear to native speakers.

I get Friend 1's little joke that he was only inviting me, but what is the verb 뒤지다 doing in Friend 2's comments? I understand that it might have something to do with falling behind schedule compared to others, but what exactly is it that Friend 2 is saying here?  

Also, I've heard the phrase 설레발 치지마 used before when one person doesn't want someone else to ruin the ending of a story he or she is telling...but that doesn't seem to fit this situation. Does it mean something different here? 

Of course, I can ask my friends about this later, but it's late at night and I figured I would start with the forum. Thank you for any help!


----------



## YongGyu Han

Hi,

I understood the situation you explained like this:

F1 asked YOU to drink more,
and F2 (mis)understood that F1 wanted to drink with HIM,
so F2 replied "다음날 나랑 [Friend 3]이 뒤져 그러다. 안됨",
then F1 said "너네 안불렀어 설레발 치지마"

In this case, '뒤지다' is a slang of '죽다'.
The word '죽다' can be referred as many meanings.
'힘들어 죽겠다' = I am very hard
'그는 술먹고 죽었다' = he's bombed

And '설레발 치다' can be translated simply as 'jump to a conclusion'.
So, '설레발 치지마' can be interpreted as 'Don't count your chickens before they are hatched.'
or 'I will not ask you to drink with us. Don't say no before i suggested'

Hope this will be helpful for you
YG Han


----------



## Environmentalist

1. 뒤지다
 This is a very vulgar word meaning 죽다.
 You might be able to hear this expression often when somebody's picking a fight.
 If you say this in front the people you are not very close to, you will be considered very rude or pissed off.
 Young people sometimes frivolously say this to their close friends.   

2. 설레발치다
 This is an idiomatic expression that can be used in various situations.
 The general meaning of the expression is 'to make a scene unnecessarily before something happens.'
 If you are very excited about your date and you are buzzing around overreacting, somebody might say '설레발치지마' to you.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Flooooooooor

Oh, wow, that's really interesting. I had no idea that 뒤지다 had this other meaning! Thank you both for the explanations.

I think I fully understand how 설레발 치지마 fits in here. So now just a clarification on the 뒤지다 part. When F2 says "다음날 나랑 [F3]이 뒤져 그러다. 안됨", how would you change the "뒤져" into a form of '죽다' in that sentence to make it mean the same thing? Is he joking about drinking so much alcohol that he would 'die', or is '뒤져' here just an intensifying word?

And can 뒤지다 be substituted for 죽다 in every case without changing the meaning (even though it would sound very rude)?

Ex. 

?? 힘들어 뒤지겠다, 오늘 더워 뒤지겠다, etc. 
?? 걔는 뒤졌어 (as in actually saying that he died....very very rudely?)
?? 걔는 술먹고 뒤졌어
?? 너 뒤질래? (when picking a fight...I promise I don't pick fights myself but I'm curious!!)


----------



## Environmentalist

Exactly, Flooooooooooooor. (dunno how many o's in your name)

1. F2 just wanted to use a strong word.

2. 죽다 and 뒤지다 are interchangeable, but 뒤지다 suggests that you are very close to someone you are saying the word to or you are really pissed off.
It's ok when say 힘들어 뒤지겠다 in front of your close friends. It's not rude.
If you say 힘들어 뒤지겠다 in front of someone older than you or you are not very cloes to, you are being rude.

3. You are also right about 너 뒤질래?
   If you wanna enrage someone, use that word!! 

For you information, 걔는 죽었어/뒤졌어 has two meanings.
First, "he/she died."
Second, "I will kill him/her." (When you are very angry with them and you wanna kick their asses.)


----------



## Flooooooooor

Thanks so much, Environmentalist! I think I get it all now. (And haha, it's 9 o's, but you can put as many as you want )


----------

